# Mini foal colour



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

It's likely he is a rose gray and will gray out when he's older, his eyes are baby eye colored and will darken up as he gets older. He is too cute concrats!!!!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Most animals are born with uncoloured eyes. This means you can see the muscle underneath, which appears a blue-grey colour. They will pigment in the next few months.

I think this baby will grey, yes. He appears to be sporting a nice set of goggles - the white hairs around his eyes. These are a good indication of grey in a foal.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Ohhh how cuuuute I've never seen a mini foal before I want one!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

way to cute


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

His eyes will turn dark brown.  As for the grey, It's kind of hard to tell at this point. Besure to share pictures when he is going through his first shedding, but I do agree with the posters above he probably will be grey


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Chiilaa I'm going to disagree with you on the greying. He doesn't appear to be grey in any of the pictures on his foaling thread. 

He is a red tobiano (like I stated on that thread). Many red (non-grey) foals have lighter color around their eyes.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

It's his muzzle color that makes me think he'll be gray.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Lots of foals regardless of final color are born with lighter muzzles. That is not an indicator of grey.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

That's true, no matter what color he is, he sure is cute.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

The Dam is grey, along with the Granddam. So going by what I've been told about the grey gene. There's a chance he'll go grey.


----------



## Meeshabix (Jan 23, 2012)

correct me if im wrong but isn't he just a skewbald??? or do you mean he will go more grey because i cant see him going fully grey...he's clearly got coloured markings? x


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Meeshabix said:


> correct me if im wrong but isn't he just a skewbald??? or do you mean he will go more grey because i cant see him going fully grey...he's clearly got coloured markings? x


Yes, techinically speaking he will be a skewbald no matter if he grays out or not. But I think the OP is talking about what his final colors will be.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks like a sorrel to me, but wait until he sheds out of his foal coat. You'll be able to tell by then if he may gray because he will have a spattering of white/grey hair mixed in with the red ones, especially look on his forhead and around his flanks. With each new coat, he will have more and more of these hairs until he starts to look grey himself. Too cute!!!


----------



## Meeshabix (Jan 23, 2012)

tempest said:


> Yes, techinically speaking he will be a skewbald no matter if he grays out or not. But I think the OP is talking about what his final colors will be.


ahh okay i think i get what you mean...well whatever he turns out he's quit a cutie =]


----------

